# Milk frother



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Apologies if someone has already asked this questions (I did search before posting) but I am after a stand alone milk frother for my mother. I did initially consider simply getting her a Gaggia Classic but she just wouldn't use that (I can hear her now, "too many buttons!"). I then thought about one of these plunger type frothers (no idea if they are any good) but I know she would find that physically difficult. I have seen electric milk frothers advertised (jug design) but have no idea if they are any good. I know there is also the stovetop type which do look the part. The main criteria are simplicity and ease of use. She would just want something that could produce a wee bit of foamed milk quickly, simply, with no mess and which she could then plonk on top of her coffee.

Can anyone offer up some recommendations?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bodum Schiuma/Aerolatte hand frother?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

My mother-in-law uses an old small (one mug size) cafetiere. Fills it about one third full of milk and warms it in the microwave (the handle is plastic). Puts the plunger in when the milk's warm. Literally two or three pumps with the plunger gives an acceptably thick foam (sugar takes a while to sink through it). OK, it's not genuine capu froth, but it suits her fine.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

do not get the Dualit type, as i got one of these for my mother for exactly the same reason, the main down side is that the whisk part is in the lid and a bit fiddley, also if you fill it with just a tiny bit to much milk it will overflow and get into the electrics and die, even when it was working my mother complained that it didn't get the milk particularly warm.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

What about a Nespresso Aeroccino type thing? No past experience with them, so can't comment on how good they are. They do look very hassle free though...


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

My girlfriend had an aeroccino thing at work. She prefers the milk from my classic with silvia wand but rates it as acceptable.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you very much to you all for the useful suggestions. I will try vintagecigarman's cafetiere option first and see how that goes.


----------



## LoveCoffee (Apr 25, 2013)

Last week I bought the Inventum Red and White frother from Inventum Shop. It makes hot or cold milk froth in seconds (has a heating element so heats the milk in Hot Mode).

Im very happy with it so far. Easy to use and clean. Just perfect. Comes with a base like a kettle (the base means that I can just lift the frother off to wash without having to unplug).

I hope this helps - the model I have is the Inventum MK500-UK


----------

